# Das Aion-Forum



## El_Presidente_ (16. Dezember 2009)

Liebe Aioner

Leider ist der Informationsgehalt dieses Forums gegen Null gesunken. Was etwas seltsam anmutet, da es doch zum Thema Aion relativ viel zu sagen gibt.

Zugegeben hat NC-Soft in den letzten Wochen wenig zu einem positiven Image beigetragen. Zehntausende von notwendigen Account Sperrungen erzeugen in der MMO Szene halt trotzdem keine positiv behafteten Schlagzeilen und Thema Dauer-Grind und Bots ist auch keineswegs von Tisch. Oftmals sind Diskussionen unter diesem Stern von schlechter Stimmung begleitet oder werden übereifrig gleich geschlossen. Das ist überhaupt so ein Punkt. Mir werden bei Buffed einfach zu viele Beträge geschlossen, ob das immer nötig ist oder nicht, möchte ich gar nicht diskutieren.

Ich mag Aion immer noch sehr und spiele es täglich, doch in diesem Forum kann ich nur noch wenig dienliches zum Thema finden. 

Daher verabschiede ich mich von Buffed und wünsche euch allen vorab ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, sowie beste Wünsche für das neue Jahr. 
Bleibt alle gesund und munter!


----------



## Sin (16. Dezember 2009)

Schuld ist aber die Community selber. Jeder interessante Thread verliert bereits auf seite 2 seine Thematik, weil User XYZ wieder mit Themen wie:
Goldselling
Chinafarmer
Bots
Grinden bis zum umfallen
etc kommt.

Es mag sein, dass in deinen Augen diese Themen noch nicht vom Tisch sind, aber ICH persönlich, habe keine Lust mehr darüber zu diskutieren, weil man eh zu keinem gemeinsamen Ergebnis kommt. Egal welches Thema es war, es wurde von einigen Usern immer totdiskutiert, bis das eigentliche Thema schon gar nicht mehr teil der Diskussion war.


----------



## Arandes (16. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Schuld ist aber die Community selber. Jeder interessante Thread verliert bereits auf seite 2 seine Thematik, weil User XYZ wieder mit Themen wie:
> Goldselling
> Chinafarmer
> Bots
> ...



Genau! Nur schon alleine der Thread über den Visionstrailer wurde so dermassen "niedergemacht" bzw. verunstaltet, dass er geschlossen werden musste. Dabei hätte man nur schon über das sehr gut und lange diskutieren können! 

Meine Meinung ist noch, dass es eigentlich kein negatives Feedback gibt, wenn tausende Accounts gesperrt werden. Ist bei vielen MMOs am Anfang noch so -> Zudem haben wir das Sicherheitssystem ja noch nicht (wegen Problemen usw.); ich denke, sobald dieses da ist, wirds auch mit den Kinah-Sellern besser ^-^ Aber das stört mich jetzt weniger als die dämlichen Ingamenamen.

In diesem Sinne: Gute Besserung Buffed.de Community.


----------



## Evereve (16. Dezember 2009)

Mir gehts da genauso, egal ob das nun das AION Forum auf Buffed ist oder das offizielle von NC Soft. 
Es wird größtenteils nur geschimpft, teils sogar über Dinge, die einen ingame dann tatsächlich gar nicht wirklich stören. 
Früher oder später driftet jede Diskussion ab und es wird entweder eine Fanboi vs. Flamekiddie Streiterei oder es werden wie Sin schon sagt wieder die alten Theme aufgewärmt. 

Alles in allem bekommt man in Foren oft ein falsches Bild von einem Spiel, da sich in den Beschwerdethreads oft nur unzufriedene Spieler melden und die zufriedenen größtenteils einfach zocken ohne das Forum groß zu beachten. 

Das schlimmste ist für mich persönlich, wenn ich gezielt eine Info suche, zB in Klassenforen, und erst mal Spam, Whine und alles sonstige von den echten Infos trennen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graugon (16. Dezember 2009)

Buffed.de ist halt mit WoW gross geworden, da ist es ganz normal dass ein Grossteil der Community wenig bis gar kein Interesse hat über andere MMO´s zu diskutieren.

Also bleiben halt nur die wenigen Fans des neuen MMo´s übrig die mal WoW gezockt haben, und die Flamer/trolle natürlich. Die meissten Fans tummeln sich in dn offiziellen Foren oder in speziellen Fanforen des MMO´s herum. 

Ich persönlich werde wenn GW2 da ist nur noch selten auf buffed.de vorbei schaun. ZB der 2. Teil des buffed casts ist imemr noch sehr interessant für MMO´ler.


----------



## Lanatir (16. Dezember 2009)

Also Kritik an einem MMO generell damit abzutun, das hier halt generell eine schlechte community vorherrscht und deswegen diese Kritik übertrieben/unberechtigt ist und/oder zu oft wiederholt wird...das halte ich für eine gewagte Aussage.

Ich denke die Kritik kommt immer genau da an wo sie auch hingehört. Die Punkte die kritisiert werden werden berechtigterweise kritisiert. Und zu behaupten das das daran liegt das Buffed halt eine WOW-Hochburg ist und deswegen jedes andere MMO total niedergemacht wird ist schlicht falsch. Jeder der das behauptet darf bitte mal einen Blick in das hier ebenfalls vertretene HDRO-Forum. Dort herrscht meist ein ordentlicher umgangston, und die Kritiken halten sich in Grenzen. 

Das Spiele hier kritisiert werden zieht zwar des öfteren Trolle an die Spass daran haben ihr Ego dadurch aufzuwerten das sie in Foren eine dicke Lippe riskieren oder generell für Unfrieden sorgen. Aber diese Trolle gibts auf beiden Seiten. Auch Leute die sich unter dem Mantel des 'Fans' hier einfinden haben oft kein Interesse daran, wirklich zu diskutieren oder Inhaltlich zu posten. Denen geht es genauso um Krawall und Stress wie den Kritikern.


Auffällig ist aber eins: Es sind IMMER die PVP-Spiele, bei denen in Foren extrem schlechter Umgang herrscht. Muss wohl am allgemeinen Klientel liegen das solche Spiele anzieht.


----------



## Stancer (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube eher es liegt daran, das viele einfach davon genervt sind, das in jedem ernsthaften Thread über Aion es keine 2 Minuten dauert bis jemand aus dem WoW-Forum herunter kommt und das Thema völlig auseinander reisst und ne Aion vs WoW Diskussion entfacht. Ginge es nach einigen WoW Spielern, wäre Buffed ja immernoch ne reine WoW Seite. So traurig es sich auch anhört, bei einem Teil der User von buffed, sind Foren, die nichts mit WoW zu tun haben schlichtweg unerwünscht und genau so behandeln sie auch die Leute. (vielleicht etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt). Ich hab das WoW Forum jedenfalls immer zugeklappt und mich interessiert es nicht was dort geredet wird. Andere bringen das offenbar aber nicht auf die Reihe und müssen ihre hohlen Phrasen immer wieder aufs neue in anderen Foren verbreiten.

Wenn man ordentlich über das Spiel diskutieren will ist Buffed eindeutig die falsche Adresse !

@Lanatir : Das es im HDRO Forum friedlich zugeht liegt einfach dadran, das es keine Bedrohung für WoW ist. Die WoW-Fanboys stürzen sich immer auf das Spiel, welches als "gefährlich" für WoW eingestuft wird. Stellt sich das Spiel dann nicht als der "WoW-Killer" (ich hasse dieses Wort) heraus, lässt man es links liegen.
Bei WAR konnte man das verfolgen und das gleiche sieht man nun bei Aion. Wenn nächstes Jahr TOR rauskommen sollte, dürfte man dort das gleiche erleben.


----------



## marcloker (16. Dezember 2009)

wenn man sich das aion forum hier anschaut fällt eins sofort auf. es werden prozentual unglaublich viele beiträge von moderatoren geschlossen. 
irgendwie klappt das diskutieren hier überhaupt nicht...


und das die diskussionen hier halt zurück gehen liegt vielleicht daran das der hype um aion halt stark abgeflacht ist. außerdem sind die meisten "startfragen" geklärt. desweitere werden viele sich eher in offiziellen foren rumtreiben...


----------



## Arandes (16. Dezember 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Auffällig ist aber eins: Es sind IMMER die PVP-Spiele, bei denen in Foren extrem schlechter Umgang herrscht. Muss wohl am allgemeinen Klientel liegen das solche Spiele anzieht.



Hmm jetzt hab ich doch glatt verpasst, wie PvP-lastig WoW doch ist, heieiei. So kanns gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Zumal: Aion ist offiziell ein PvPvE-Spiel.

Niemand äussert sich hier in diesem Thread gegen Kritik, mein Lieber. Es ging lediglich um den Umgangston, also warum "rechtfertigst" du das ganze durch "Kritik dorthin, wo Kritik gebührt"? Häh? Total am Thema vorbeigeflogen.

Leider ist es auch im Offiziellen NCSoft Forum so, dass meist nur geflamed wird. Eigentlich sehr traurig. Auch bei WoW hats mich im offiziellen Forum sowas von genervt. Unter 10 Themen vl. mal eines, dass Sinn macht - und das wird natürlich zugeflamed ^^' Aber so ist halt der Mensch - im Durchschnitt.



> und das die diskussionen hier halt zurück gehen liegt vielleicht daran das der hype um aion halt stark abgeflacht ist. außerdem sind die meisten "startfragen" geklärt. desweitere werden viele sich eher in offiziellen foren rumtreiben...



Das liegt auch daran, dass viele das Spiel nun spielen und eher weniger im Forum schreiben - das Spiel ist ja recht zeitintensiv. Dazu wurde mal im Atreia Forum was geschrieben, wo finde ich spontan grad nicht bzw. hab keine Lust ^^. Und sooo viel gibts derzeit auch nicht zu bereden. Alles nennenswerte wurde ja leider(Themenbezogen) / Gottseidank(Userbezogen) geschlossen.


----------



## OldboyX (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das nicht so schlimm  insgesamt. Für sachliche Informationen zum Spiel kommt man nicht auf buffed, aber das habe ich auch bei WoW damals nie getan. Die meisten Diskussionen hier haben wenig Gehalt, weil sie oft Fragen stellen wie "lohnt es sich XXX zu spielen" oder "stimmt es, dass...." usw. und die jeweiligen Gruppen kriegen sich in die Haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allgemein gefällt das Spielprinzip mit dem langsamen Leveln, dem vielen "Grinden" und auch der Schwierigkeit um an gute Items zu gelangen vielen Spielern nicht. Meiner Meinung nach hat das zwei Gründe:

- man ist verwöhnt von anderen MMOs (merke es an mir selbst, oft genug wünsch ich mir auch, dass in der Stahlharke zumindest 1 goldenes Item pro Run droppen müsste und dergleichen - ertappe mich bei dem Versuch das goldene Piratenset farmen zu wollen, was aber de facto nicht möglich ist, da ich insgesamt in 20+ Runs jetzt 5 gold drops gesehen habe - keiner davon für mich nützlich)

- man hat wenig Zeit und kann nur kurz "am Stück" spielen. Hat man aber wenig Zeit, so kann man in dieser kurzen Zeit kaum Erfolgserlebnisse haben in Aion und viele denken sich dann ab Stufe 35 + " wozu einloggen, wenn ich eh nur 1h Zeit zum Spielen hab geht beim Level nichts weiter und für Gruppenaktionen lohnt es sich nichtmal  zu suchen"

Das sind meiner Meinung nach die größten Nachteile des Systems von Aion und gleichzeitig die Vorteile eines Spiels wie WoW (auch wenn viele das neue LFG System hassen, aber effektiv kann man eben einloggen und in 4 Minuten ist man in der Ini und kann loslegen - insgesamte Dauer für einen Instanzen Run ca. 40 Minuten?). Wenn man bei Aion in die Stahlharke geht (als Normalsterblicher der nicht in der Oberprospeedrun-Legion ist) dann dauert nur Mitte meist über 2h, Lower genauso und Upper nochmal ne Stunde (Nur Upper machen geht aber nicht).

Nur steckt man insgesamt in einem Dilemma. Mir persönlich ist WoW viel zu seicht und einfach (besonders im Gruppenspiel) geworden. Eine Instanze in WoW langweilt mich 10x mehr als in Aion, da ich lieber dieses etwas "zähere" mag. Mein RL erlaubt eben auch, dass ich mehr Zeit investieren kann als manch anderer. Wünschenswert wäre ein Spiel, das casual freundlich und "hart" gleichzeitig ist, aber das geht schon von der Logik her nicht wirklich, denn wenn die 40 Minuten Ini in WoW so schwer ist, dass man 10x wiped mit einer Random Gruppe und sie im Endeffekt nur mit guten Stammgruppen fehlerfrei zu schaffen ist, dann ist die ganze "casual friendliness" wieder dahin und die Leute die keine Zeit für Stammgruppen-socializing haben und die nach 3 wipes off müssen suchen sich ein anderes Spiel / Freizeitbeschäftigung.


----------



## La Saint (16. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Schuld ist aber die Community selber. Jeder interessante Thread verliert bereits auf seite 2 seine Thematik, weil User XYZ wieder mit Themen wie: Goldselling Chinafarmer Bots Grinden bis zum umfallen etc kommt.
> 
> Es mag sein, dass in deinen Augen diese Themen noch nicht vom Tisch sind, aber ICH persönlich, habe keine Lust mehr darüber zu diskutieren, weil man eh zu keinem gemeinsamen Ergebnis kommt.



Da ist was wahres dran. Dann wollen wir doch mal über etwas wirklich wichtiges reden. Gestern habe ich endlich die lang gesuchten rosafarbenen Schulterstücke passend zu meinen Stiefeletten bekommen. Diese Stiefeletten sind aber auch ultrachick. In golbbronze gehalten, mit mittelhohem Absatz und rosafarbenen Applikationen. Der Schaft eng anliegend, an der Seite mit Goldinlays versehen und oben leicht umgekrempelt mit dem hellen Innenfutter nach außen. Dafür passendes Equipment aufzutreiben ist nicht leicht. Im ernst. 

Da ich leider nicht genügend Kinah habe, da ... (ups, beinahe hätte ich von Goldselling, Chinafarmer, Bots, Grinden und etc geredet), kann ich mir nichts im AH oder im Laden für göttliche Rüstungen kaufen. Ich müßte also selbst in die Wildnis raus und nach was passendem suchen. Aber das ist wirklich nichts für mich. Lieber gehe ich zu einem dieser vielen .. (oh, beinahe schon wieder von Goldselling, Chinafarmer, Bots, Grinden und etc geredet). Na, ja. Egal. Wie auch immer. Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt diese Schulterstücke.

@Lanatir
Auch dir, alter Kämpe aus vielen Welten, schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Lanatir (16. Dezember 2009)

La schrieb:


> @Lanatir
> Auch dir, alter Kämpe aus vielen Welten, schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch.
> 
> cu
> Lasaint


Dir und allen die dir was bedeuten wünsch ich dasselbe!


----------



## Boccanegra (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich verfolge jetzt seit UO-Zeiten die MMO(RPG)-Szene. Und die hat sich nach meiner Einschätzung über die Jahre zum Teil schon sehr extrem verändert, und das nicht zum Besten. Heute wird ja schnell jeder, dem ein Spiel wirklich gut gefällt, als Fanboi denunziert. Fanboi zu sein ist nachgerade eine Schande. Bei UO gab es fast nur Fanbois, obwohl der Ausdruck damals kein gängiger Begriff war. Hätte ich damals einen begeisterten UO-Spieler als Fanboi beschimpft, dem Beschimpften, so er mit dem Begriff überhaupt etwas anzufangen gewusst hätte, wäre nicht klar gewesen, dass ich ihn damit beleidigen und abqualifizieren wollte. 

Nicht notwendigerweise fand immer gefallen, was in die MMO(RPG)s jener Zeit als Inhalt zur Verfügung stand oder darin eingebracht wurde. Kritik gab es auch damals schon, mitunter sogar heftige. Legendär sind die provozierten Server-Crashes in Everquest, die - so ironisch kann das Leben sein - von Jeff Kaplan (alias Tigole) - organisiert wurden. Die provozierten Server-Crashes waren ein Protest, es ging damals um die Entwicklung der Hybriden (i.e. Paladine, die zu vollwertigen Tanks aufgewertet wurden ... wer die Entwicklung der Hybriden bei WOW kennt und weiß, welche Position Kaplan dort bis Februar 2009 hatte, versteht jetzt, warum ich von Ironie spreche). Aber auch das war ein Ausdruck dafür, mit welcher Begeisterung man an den Spielen hing. 

Auch in den Anfangszeiten von WOW war das nicht viel anders. WOW hatte, das wissen viele nicht, alles andere als einen glatten Start. Im Gegenteil: ich habe jetzt schon etliche Spielstarts mitgemacht, manche relativ glatt, manche mehr als nur holprig; aber von allen Spielen, die jetzt noch im Geschäft sind, war der Start von WOW der schlimmste. Das Bemerkenswerte daran war eigentlich, wie wenig das damals unter den Spielern der ersten Stunde ein Thema war. Ja, wir konnten uns am ersten Tag kaum anmelden, weil der Abo-Server wegen Überlastung dauernd abstürzte und dann für Stunden vom Netz genommen wurde. Ja, wir mussten stundenlange Wartezeiten am Anmeldebildschirm hinnehmen. Und ja, wir laggten uns anfangs tage- und wochenlang von Standbild zu Standbild in Ironforge auf dem kurzen Weg von der Bank rüber zum Auktionshaus. Und dennoch wurde in der Community überraschend wenig gemurrt. Warum? Weil wir alle Fans waren. Alle waren wir Fanbois, darum waren wir doch überhaupt hier in diesem Spiel. Es wurde kritisiert, klar, es gab anfangs genügend Grund dazu, aber relativ nüchtern. Ein Ton wie heute, diese Dauerkritik über Dinge, die letztlich Lappalien sind (ich zähle auch ganz klar die ganze Bot-Diskussion mittlerweile zu den Lappalien ... ich sage mal ganz hart: wer sich heute beschwert Bots würden ihn massiv im Spiel behindern, den halte ich für diese Spiel für zu dumm, Bots sind aktuell ein geringes Ärgernis, und mehr nicht), das wäre damals bei der Mehrheit der Spieler ganz schlecht angekommen. Die waren damals aber auch im Durchschnitt ein gut Stück älter als heute (kurz nach dem Release von BC gab es im US-Forum mal einen Link auf eine Studie über WOW-Spieler in den Staaten, darin wurde auch die Altersstruktur der Spieler angesprochen und wie sich die im Laufe der Jahre veränderte: von durchschnittlich über 24 auf 17 Jahre bis zum Release von BC ... dh. annähernd die Hälfte der Spieler war da jünger als 17 Jahre). Dieses Dauergejammere über alle möglichen Dinge, das hat in den Foren - aber auch ingame - geradezu Verachtung gegen die Jammerer hervorgerufen. Bis halt irgendwann die Jammerer so zahlreich waren, dass sie sozusagen die Meinungsmehrheit in den Foren an sich reißen konnten. Die MMOs waren aus der Nische der Fanprodukte herausgetreten und wurden ein Erzeugnis für die Massen, vorzüglich für Kinder und Jugendliche, die heute numerisch sicher die Mehrheit stellen. Und entsprechend änderte sich der Umgangston, sowohl ingame als auch in den diversen Fan-Foren. Nicht nur, wie ich hinzufügen möchte, bei den Jammerern, auch bei den Fanbois. 

Schaue ich mir heute die Communitys in den gängigen MMO(RPGs) an ... tja, da muss ich oft an etwas denken, was mal ein User in einem der Boards hier auf Buffed schrieb: er fragte, ob es möglich sei sich vom Forum ent-registrieren zu lassen, denn er vertrage es nicht mehr so viel geschriebene Dummheit auf einem Haufen zu sehen. 

Früher war gewiss nicht alles besser. Aber die MMO(RPG)-Community auf jeden Fall.

___________

Und noch ein Nachtrag, diesmal an die Moderatoren des Boards: Ihr seid ja relativ fix hier im Aion-Board mit dem Zudrehen von Threads ... da hätte ich mal eine Frage: ich weiß jetzt nicht welche Forumssoftware hinter dem Buffed-Forum steht, aber gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit Beiträge, die problematisch sind aus einem Thread zu entfernen? Entweder zu löschen oder in einen anderen Thread - nennen wir den mal "Quarantäne" - zu verschieben? Ein Thread, der für die User gesperrt ist, damit allfällige Beschimpfungsorgien nicht fortgeführt werden können, ihr aber Euch dennoch nicht beschimpfen lassen müsst Ihr würdet Zensur ausüben, denn die Postings sind ja noch da.

Ich glaube, es wird in keinem anderen Board so schnell zugedreht wie in diesem, und das, obwohl zb. der Umgangston im WOW-Board um einiges rauer ist als hier.


----------



## Arandes (16. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Auch in den Anfangszeiten von WOW war das nicht viel anders. WOW hatte, das wissen viele nicht, alles andere als einen glatten Start. Im Gegenteil: ich habe jetzt schon etliche Spielstarts mitgemacht, manche relativ glatt, manche mehr als nur holprig; aber von allen Spielen, die jetzt noch im Geschäft sind, war der Start von WOW der schlimmste.
> 
> Schaue ich mir heute die Communitys in den gängigen MMO(RPGs) an ... tja, da muss ich oft an etwas denken, was mal ein User in einem der Boards hier auf Buffed schrieb: er fragte, ob es möglich sei sich vom Forum ent-registrieren zu lassen, denn er vertrage es nicht mehr so viel geschriebene Dummheit auf einem Haufen zu sehen.
> 
> Früher war gewiss nicht alles besser. Aber die MMO(RPG)-Community auf jeden Fall.




Schön geschrieben. Heutzutage, da ja angeblich jeder den Start von WoW miterlebt hatte (neiiin, der war nicht mit Wotlk), ist es schön, mal "KlarText" (bewusst so geschrieben) zu lesen. Persönlich fand ich den Start von Aion sowas von sensationell gut. Auch die Beta lief meist einwandfrei - Anmeldeprobleme ausgenommen (was ja klar ist bei dem Gedränge).

Zur Community: Ich persönlich finde es v.a schade, dass alles, was einen selbst nicht interessiert, niedergemacht wird. Okay, nicht gerade alles, aber vieles. Viel schlimmer aber finde ich es, dass das Deutsch einfach kein... Deutsch mehr ist. Ich mein, hallo, ich bin Schweizer, wir haben keine Rechtschreibung oder so für "unsere" Muttersprache (CH-Deutsch), doch lernen wir klar Hochdeutsch im Unterricht -> Mit der Rechtschreibung dazu. Aber was in den Foren teils abläuft, ist unter aller Sau (insbesondere der Zwischenmenschliche Umgangston).

Meine Frau formulierte dies treffend - wenn auch ein wenig hart: Es ist ein Querschnitt durch die Gesellschaft. Sollte uns das nicht zu denken geben? Ich bin in einem MMO nur schon froh, wenn ich mit einem "Hi" begrüsst werde. Meist nur "Heal plz" oder gar ein dummes Rumgehüpfe, welches ich dann als "Heile mich und gib mir Verstärkungszauber, BITTE". Letzteres Wort verliert eh an Bedeutung anscheinend... 

Und Nein, das ist kein Problem des Alters, sondern mit dem Verhalten.

*Mich würde interessieren, ob jemand diese Meinung teilt oder gar eine Diskussion dazu anfangen möchte - ich finde es ein gutes Thema.*


----------



## Shintuargar (16. Dezember 2009)

@Stancer

"War is coming" war nur ein Zitat, welches WoW-Spieler Monate lang ertragen mussten. Die heutigen Flamer in den WoW-Foren sind zumindest so schlau, andere Spiele außen vor zu lassen. Aber das kannst du ja nicht wissen.

Wieso allerdings HdRO generell keine Gefahr für WoW sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. PvE Content, ein zugkräftiger Hintergrund, eine große Fanbase. Sogar ein bissel PvP wie bei WoW gibt es. Und trotzdem fallen keine Heerscharen von sogenannten WoW-Fanatikern in deren Foren ein. Obwohl HdRO eine größere Gefahr ist als AION, rein vom Konzept her.

Vielleicht sind es doch solche regelmäßgen, provokanten Aussagen wie von dir Stancer, die Leute wie mich immer und immer wieder bewegen hier zu schreiben. Vielleicht solltest du dir dabei an deine eigene Nase packen. Und bei mir kann man sogar noch sagen, dass ich AION spiele (wenn auch seltener als zu Beginn). Falls du auf meine Signatur anspielen magst...

Auch hier in Foren gibt es kein Schwarz und Weiß, sondern massig Grautöne. Es ist also mitnichten damit getan, alles auf WoW zu schieben. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Flamer hier gar kein MMO aktuell spielen...


----------



## Boccanegra (16. Dezember 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wieso allerdings HdRO generell keine Gefahr für WoW sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. PvE Content, ein zugkräftiger Hintergrund, eine große Fanbase. Sogar ein bissel PvP wie bei WoW gibt es. Und trotzdem fallen keine Heerscharen von sogenannten WoW-Fanatikern in deren Foren ein. Obwohl HdRO eine größere Gefahr ist als AION, rein vom Konzept her.


Ich habe das Release von LOTRO mitgemacht. Anfangs fingen tatsächlich sehr viele WOW-Spieler bei LOTRO an, es sind aber viele schnell wieder abgezogen. Ich konnte das ganz gut bei einigen Leuten beobachten die ich vom Raiden bei WOW kannte, und mit denen ich mich damals natürlich öfter unterhielt. LOTRO spielte sich zwar, was die UI und die Steuerungselemente betrifft, recht ähnlich wie WOW (das ist Genre-spezifisch), aber im Vergleich jetzt zu WOW reagiert die eigene Spielfigur irgendwie träge, speziell im Kampf. Das PVP war ja nur auf die Ettenöden beschränkt, das kann man mit dem PVP bei WOW nicht wirklich vergleichen. LOTRO damals (und wohl auch heute noch) ist ein PVE-Spiel, das bisschen PVP ändert daran nichts. Irgendwie hatte man damals einfach nicht das Gefühl, dass LOTRO quasi in der gleichen Liga wie WOW spielt, und daher wurde es nicht unbedingt als Konkurrenz aufgefasst, eher als Alternative für Leute, die mit WOW nichts (mehr) anfangen können. Es gab auch zuvor in der WOW-Szene keinen Hype um LOTRO, nichts, was sich zb. mit dem "WAR is coming"-Geschrei im offiziellen WOW-Forum hätte vergleichen lassen. LOTRO ist, was die WOW-Community betrifft, auf leisen Sohlen gekommen.


----------



## rocksor (16. Dezember 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Auffällig ist aber eins: Es sind IMMER die PVP-Spiele, bei denen in Foren extrem schlechter Umgang herrscht. Muss wohl am allgemeinen Klientel liegen das solche Spiele anzieht.



nein, kann ich ja mal garnicht mit leben ^^

was ist heute schon ein pvp spiel? das einzige echte pvp spiel ist meiner meinung nach atm war , denn da dreht sich halt alles um pvp , aber da haste wohl recht, wurde auch kritisiert.. liegt wohl eher daran dass es mehr wow spieler als alles andere zusammen gibt und somit auch mehr potenzielle flamer dabei sein können, aufgrund der menge... nicht aufgrund des spiels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (16. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr alle schon mal die offiziellen Foren (auch die englischen) von Aion durchgeblättert? Da gehts oft heftiger zu als hier.


----------



## Lillyan (16. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Und noch ein Nachtrag, diesmal an die Moderatoren des Boards: Ihr seid ja relativ fix hier im Aion-Board mit dem Zudrehen von Threads ... da hätte ich mal eine Frage: ich weiß jetzt nicht welche Forumssoftware hinter dem Buffed-Forum steht, aber gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit Beiträge, die problematisch sind aus einem Thread zu entfernen? Entweder zu löschen oder in einen anderen Thread - nennen wir den mal "Quarantäne" - zu verschieben? Ein Thread, der für die User gesperrt ist, damit allfällige Beschimpfungsorgien nicht fortgeführt werden können, ihr aber Euch dennoch nicht beschimpfen lassen müsst Ihr würdet Zensur ausüben, denn die Postings sind ja noch da.
> 
> Ich glaube, es wird in keinem anderen Board so schnell zugedreht wie in diesem, und das, obwohl zb. der Umgangston im WOW-Board um einiges rauer ist als hier.


Ich muss sagen, dass ich das Aion-Board in den letzten Tagen ein wenig hab schleifen lassen, von daher habe ich eher weniger Threads geschlossen und wenig Überblick. Das Problem bei vielen Threads ist, dass sie immer wieder ins "Offtopic" geraten. Gerade wenn Themen wie Goldseller und Bots sehr akut sind gleitet irgendwann jeder Thread in diese Richtung und irgendwann müssen wir halt einen Riegel davor schieben. Genau so ist, wenn Thread zu "persönlichen Kleinkriegen" werden. Eine Funktion wie oben gibt es in diesem Forum nicht (also, bestimmte User aus bestimmten Forenteilen "verbannen") und ich denke auch nicht, dass sowas hier im Forum gewünscht ist. Jemanden von bestimmten Themen ausschließen finde ich persönlich mehr Zensur als etwas zu löschen, wenn er gegen die Forenregeln verstößt und entweder man benimmt sich im gesamten Forum oder man geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich mehr Threads werden in diesem Forum aber auch nicht geschlossen, verglichen mit dem WoW-Forum gibt es da keine großen Unterschiede.


----------



## Boccanegra (16. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich das Aion-Board in den letzten Tagen ein wenig hab schleifen lassen, von daher habe ich eher weniger Threads geschlossen und wenig Überblick. Das Problem bei vielen Threads ist, dass sie immer wieder ins "Offtopic" geraten. Gerade wenn Themen wie Goldseller und Bots sehr akut sind gleitet irgendwann jeder Thread in diese Richtung und irgendwann müssen wir halt einen Riegel davor schieben. Genau so ist, wenn Thread zu "persönlichen Kleinkriegen" werden. Eine Funktion wie oben gibt es in diesem Forum nicht (also, bestimmte User aus bestimmten Forenteilen "verbannen") und ich denke auch nicht, dass sowas hier im Forum gewünscht ist. Jemanden von bestimmten Themen ausschließen finde ich persönlich mehr Zensur als etwas zu löschen, wenn er gegen die Forenregeln verstößt und entweder man benimmt sich im gesamten Forum oder man geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nur muss Euch doch klar sein, dass Ihr mit dieser Politik des Schließens (oder auch - wie in diesem Fall - durch das Verschieben in, na, sagen wir mal, relativ verstaubte Ecken des Buffed-Forums), nicht die trefft, denen das Schließen gilt, sondern jene, die sich um ausgewogene und halbwegs qualitätsvolle Postings bemühen. Flamer lassen in aller Regel Beiträge vom Stapel, die nur wenige Zeilen umfassen und entsprechend schnell geschrieben sind. Ein guter Beitrag  hingegen, nach Möglichkeit auch noch mit halbwegs korrekter Orthographie verfasst, braucht seine Zeit. Da kommt natürlich beim Verfasser eines solchen Beitrags ungemein Freude auf, wenn durch die Sperre (oder durch das Verschieben) ein Thread de facto gekillt wird. Letztlich nimmt der Verfasser als Lehre aus Eurer Moderation mit, dass es nicht lohnt im Buffed-Forum gehaltvollere Beiträge zu verfassen, da es zwei oder drei Idioten in der Hand haben einen Thread ganz nach Ihrem Belieben abzuschießen. Da ist es doch viel klüger selber per Flames durch die Buffed-Foren zu ziehen ... 

Daher auch mein Vorschlag nicht ganze Threads zu schließen, sondern aus bestehenden Threads Beiträge zu entfernen die entweder nur Flame, Beleidigung oder Spam sind. Man muss solche Beiträge nicht löschen, es würde schon reichen sie in einen bestimmten Thread zu verschieben der für die User gesperrt ist, eben eine Art Quarantänestation.  Ich kenne eine solche Praxis aus politischen und weltanschaulichen Foren.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Daher auch mein Vorschlag nicht ganze Threads zu schließen, sondern aus bestehenden Threads Beiträge zu entfernen die entweder nur Flame, Beleidigung oder Spam sind. Man muss solche Beiträge nicht löschen, es würde schon reichen sie in einen bestimmten Thread zu verschieben der für die User gesperrt ist, eben eine Art Quarantänestation.  Ich kenne eine solche Praxis aus politischen und weltanschaulichen Foren.



Es ergibt sich nur ein Problem. Ich selbst bin mittlerweile dazu übergegangen Beiträge zu entfernen, die eine Störung des geordneten Diskussionsverlaufes darstellen. Leider passiert es nur desöfteren, dass auf einen dusseligen Flame halbswegs vernünftige Argumente eines zweiten Users folgen und sich daraus ein zweiter Handlungsstrang entwickelt. Nun den ursprünglichen Beitrag, nämlich den Flame, zu entfernen und damit der Diskussion den Bezug zu nehmen ist da auch nur kontraproduktiv. Müsste ich also konsequent sein und alle auf den Flame aufbauenenden Kommentare entfernen, fühlen sich diese User zurecht in ihrer Meinung beschnitten. Hier hält es sich also die Waage, den Diskussionsfluß aufrecht zu erhalten und andererseits Störer wirksam zu entfernen. 

Ganz davon abgesehen würde ich mich über die Mithilfe von Usern auch sehr freuen, wie im übrigen jeder Moderator. Aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich im Verhältnis weniger Reports aus dem Aion Forum kriege als aus anderen Bereichen. Stattdessen wird sich im eigentlich Thread verbal an die Gurgel gegangen.


----------



## Klos1 (16. Dezember 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Auffällig ist aber eins: Es sind IMMER die PVP-Spiele, bei denen in Foren extrem schlechter Umgang herrscht. Muss wohl am allgemeinen Klientel liegen das solche Spiele anzieht.



Was für ein Schwachsinn. Das liegt eher an der Tatsache, daß die letzten Neuerscheinungen PvP-Spiele waren. Und der Umgangston ist meist auch nur zu Anfang schlecht. Sobald die Fanboys anderer mmo's, welche eigentlich nie richtig diskutieren wollten, sich wieder vom Acker gemacht haben, herrscht Frieden.

Und wenn du mir jetzt sagen willst, daß in Wow irgendwo generell ein freundlicher Umgangston herrscht, dann lach ich dich echt aus. Weder im Forum noch ingame. Und Wow ist kein PvP-Spiel, wie wir beide sicherlich wissen.


----------



## corak (16. Dezember 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> sich mir nicht ganz. PvE Content, ein zugkräftiger Hintergrund, eine große Fanbase. Sogar ein bissel PvP wie bei WoW gibt es. Und trotzdem fallen keine Heerscharen von sogenannten WoW-Fanatikern in deren Foren ein. Obwohl HdRO eine größere Gefahr ist als AION, rein vom Konzept her.



Weil HdRO ganz andere Schwerpunkte als WoW hat. Der Pve Content ist extrem lame, sehr klein und pipieinfach. Der PvP Content ist ein Witz und war auch nie so gedacht, dass er anders sein sollte. Beim PvP stellt die Monsterseite einfach Tontaubenspieler dar, die von ihren Mitteln den Spielern der Heldenseite nichts entgegenzusetzen haben. Das war auch sehr schnell dem dümmsten WoW Spieler klar und er hat HdRO einfach ignoriert. Diejenigen, die HdRO mögen haben meiner Meinung nach ganz andere Forderungen an ein MMO. Die Spieler spielen nicht leistungsorientiert und sind keine Spieler der Min/Max Fraktion wie sie in Spielen wie EQ1+2/WoW sehr häufig vertreten sind, weil es für diesen einfachen Content auch gar nicht notwendig ist.

Vom Konzept her ist deswegen HdRO absolut keine Gefahr und wird von den WoW Spielern einfach ignoriert.


----------



## corak (16. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich im Verhältnis weniger Reports aus dem Aion Forum kriege als aus anderen Bereichen. Stattdessen wird sich im eigentlich Thread verbal an die Gurgel gegangen.




Das sollte auch der normale Weg sein. Alles einfach im Keim zu ersticken und jegliche Streitgespräche einfach zu kappen, so wie es hier sehr oft passiert, ist eher unklug. Erfahrungsgemäss treffen sich die entsprechenden Poster im nächsten Thread wieder und machen dann da weiter wo sie aufgehört haben. Einfach nicht ganz so kleinlich sein, dürfte wohl meistens der bessere Weg sein.


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Das sollte auch der normale Weg sein. Alles einfach im Keim zu ersticken und jegliche Streitgespräche einfach zu kappen, so wie es hier sehr oft passiert, ist eher unklug. Erfahrungsgemäss treffen sich die entsprechenden Poster im nächsten Thread wieder und machen dann da weiter wo sie aufgehört haben. Einfach nicht ganz so kleinlich sein, dürfte wohl meistens der bessere Weg sein.



Achtung Ironie: Ja - guter Vorschlag. Flame on free 4 all. Ich freue mich dann schon auf die Streitgespräche mit und vor allem zwischen den User-Gruppen. Ich meine damit die Gruppe "Moderatoren handeln zu mild" und der Gruppe "Moderatoren handeln zu aggressiv".


----------



## Pente (17. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Das sollte auch der normale Weg sein. Alles einfach im Keim zu ersticken und jegliche Streitgespräche einfach zu kappen, so wie es hier sehr oft passiert, ist eher unklug. Erfahrungsgemäss treffen sich die entsprechenden Poster im nächsten Thread wieder und machen dann da weiter wo sie aufgehört haben. Einfach nicht ganz so kleinlich sein, dürfte wohl meistens der bessere Weg sein.


Der leichteste und beste Weg wäre wenn die User einfach mal beginnen würden konträre Meinungen zu aktzeptieren und als solche einfach stehen zu lassen. Das Problem daran ist nur, dass somit nicht mehr der schwarze Peter bei der Moderation liegen würde sondern bei jedem User selbst und wir wissen ja alle, dass es immer angenehmer und leichter ist die Schuld bei anderen zu suchen als sich einfach mal an der eigenen Nase zu fassen. Stelle sich einfach mal einer vor alle User wären vorbildlich, würden tollerant und respektvoll miteinander umgehen und sich den Nutzungsbedingungen entsprechend verhalten. Schöne heile Welt und auf einmal wäre eine Moderation des Forums vollkommen überflüssig. Ihr seht: das Klima innerhalb einer Community liegt an jedem einzelnem selbst. Weniger Beleidigungen, Flames u.d.g. bedeutet deutlich weniger notwendige Moderation und somit gäbe es automatisch auch deutlich weniger User die der Meinung wären die Moderatoren würden hier "zensieren".


----------



## Norrit (17. Dezember 2009)

Der einzige Weg ein relativ Flame freies Form zu haben wäre, anonyme Anmeldungen im Forum nicht mehr zuzulassen. Denn wenn Fehlverhalten im Forum mit einem Bann geahndet wird, der nicht mehr schnell durch das Erstellen eines neuen Accounts umgangen werden kann, würde das Bemühen sich korrekt zu verhalten zunehmen und die Unbelehrbaren würden dann nach und nach aus dem Forum gebannt werden.

Ich glaube zwar nicht das so was für das buffed Forum in Frage kommt, aber es wäre theoretisch ein Weg aus dem Dilemma.

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen das ich das gegenseitige geflame oft auch sehr unterhaltsam finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## La Saint (17. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Früher war gewiss nicht alles besser. Aber die MMO(RPG)-Community auf jeden Fall.


Erstmal danke für den Post. Es ist der erste auf buffed.de, den ich bei mir lokal gespeichert habe. Auch wenn ich die Dinge anders sehen. 

Die Community war früher nicht besser. Die Umgebung war es. Die Menschen passen sich nur ihrer Umgebung an. Wer heute über die Community schimpft, müßte eigentliche über die Spiele schimpfen, in denen sich diese Community bewegt. Frühere MMORPGs waren von Fans für Fans gemacht worden. Heutige MMORPGs werden nur noch aus einem einzigen Grund gemacht, nämlich um möglichst viele Leute möglichst reibungslos abzuzocken. Oder sagen wir einfach politisch korrekt, sie sind ausschließlich auf Gewinnmaximierung ausgelegt.

Aion ist nicht nur das aktuellste, sondern auch das schönste Beispiel dafür. Das ganze Konzept des Spiels, von seiner Annäherung an WoW, seinem Timing und seinen Abläufen, seinen "Innovationen" bis hin zm Verhalten des Betreibers, kann auf nur ein einziges Symbol reduziert werden. Einem Dollarzeichen. Das kollidiert natürlich gewaltig mit den unterschiedlichen Wünschen und Vorstellungen der Community, wenn auch leider meist nur unbewußt.  Aber wenn ich wie ein zu schlachtendes Schwein behandelt werde, dann verhalte ich mich früher oder später auch so.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:

buffed.de und seine Forenpolitik. In keinem anderem Forum ist mir jemals so eine "ergebnisorientierte" Moderation aufgefallen. Außer im AoC-Herstellerforum vielleicht ^^. Hier wird nach Lust und Laune, und bei jedem Moderator ist es natürlich eine andere, gesperrt, gelöscht und verschoben. Es ist mir nicht nur einmal passiert, das ich in einem interessanten Thread einen Beitrag schreiben wollte und beim Absenden dann feststellen mußte, daß der Thread zwischenzeitlich geschlossen worden ist. Inzwischen halte ich es für sinnlos, bei buffed.de überhaupt zu schreiben. Außer man hat Langeweile, sonst nichts zu tun, oder wie ich jetzt ein Anliegen.

Bei AoC konnte ich diese Forenzensur ja noch verstehen. Da hatte man sich bei buffed.de wohl am Anfang noch ein weiteres finanzielles Standbein versprochen und die Moderation entsprechend herstellerfreundlich ausgelegt. Das legte sich erst, nachdem offensichtlich wurde, dass AoC flopped. Im Aion-Forum dagegen, aus dem dieser Thread ursprünglich stammt, ist so eine Moderation jedoch unverständlich. Aion hat doch eher einen Exotenstatus. Da wäre eine Politik der leichten Hand doch wesentlich vernünftiger.

Um mal Noxiel, den Daeva des geschossenen Threads, zu zitieren 


> Ich selbst bin mittlerweile dazu übergegangen Beiträge zu entfernen, die eine Störung des geordneten Diskussionsverlaufes darstellen. Leider passiert es nur desöfteren, dass auf einen dusseligen Flame halbswegs vernünftige Argumente eines zweiten Users folgen und sich daraus ein zweiter Handlungsstrang entwickelt.


"Störung des geordneten Diskussionsverlaufs". Das liegt  in der gleichen Kategorie wie der "Kampf gegen den Terrorismus". Ein absolut vager Begriff, der demjenigen, der die Deutungshoheit in der Hand hält, den ultimativen Handlungsspielraum verschafft. Ein zweiter Handlungsstrang also? Und schon ist es ein Thread nicht mehr wert fortgeführt zu werden? Was für eine überhebliche Fehleinschätzung. Epic fail würde man branchenkonform sagen. Wenn über ein brisantes Thema diskutiert wird, und nur solche sind eigentlich diskussionswürdig, dann kann dieses Thema in einem unter Umständen 100 Seiten langen Thread nicht sortenrein diskutiert werden. Was einfach daran liegt, das die Themen miteinander verwoben sind.

Beispiel: Wenn das Thema lautet "Ich habe einfach nicht genug Kinah um mir Skills zu kaufen", dann ist man zwangsläufig nach 3 Posts bei dem krassen Mißverhältnis zwischen Ausgaben und Einkünften und nach 3 weiteren Posts bei den Bots und den Goldsellern. Weil dies das Kernproblem von Aion ist. Spätestens wenn dann der erste sagt, bei WoW wäre das aber nicht passiert, dann wird der Thread geschlossen, weil er vom Thema abgewichen ist.  Da kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen.  Themen verschwinden nicht in dem man sie ignoriert.

Dieser Thread hat übrigens 3 parallele Handlungsstränge. Wird es jetzt geschlossen? Bei buffed.de würde ich mir parallel zu der viel beschworenen Diskussionskultur eine ebensolche Moderationskultur wünschen. Das wäre mal eine sinnvolle Parallelität.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Lillyan (17. Dezember 2009)

La schrieb:


> Beispiel: Wenn das Thema lautet "Ich habe einfach nicht genug Kinah um mir Skills zu kaufen", dann ist man zwangsläufig nach 3 Posts bei dem krassen Mißverhältnis zwischen Ausgaben und Einkünften und nach 3 weiteren Posts bei den Bots und den Goldsellern. Weil dies das Kernproblem von Aion ist. Spätestens wenn dann der erste sagt, bei WoW wäre das aber nicht passiert, dann wird der Thread geschlossen, weil er vom Thema abgewichen ist.  Da kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen.  Themen verschwinden nicht in dem man sie ignoriert.


Ich habe nicht genügend Zeit um auf alles einzugehen, aber gerade das Beispiel lockt: Themen dieser Art werden nicht totgeschwiegen. Gerade was das Botting und die Goldseller angeht driftet aber jeder Thread in diese Richtung ab und sowas ist eher störend als das es einer guten Diskussion weiter hilft (das ist auch nicht nur im Aion-Forum so, sondern in jedem Forum, wenn es ein akutes Problem gibt). Man sollte die Diskussion in einem Thread führen, an einem Stück. Was glaubst du wie die Person die Hilfe bei ihrem Kinahproblem möchte fühlt, wenn sie komplett ignoriert wird und man stattdessen nach 2 Posts über Goldseller und Bots spricht und das schon im 15. Thread? Reicht nicht ein Thread zu einem Thema?
Das ist eigentlich alles, was wir uns wünschen, zusätzlich zu einem freundlichen und respektvollem Umgang miteinander, den man auch pflegen kann, wenn man verschiedene Ansichten zu einem Thema hat.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Dezember 2009)

La schrieb:


> Zum eigentlichen Thema:
> 
> buffed.de und seine Forenpolitik. In keinem anderem Forum ist mir jemals so eine "ergebnisorientierte" Moderation aufgefallen. Außer im AoC-Herstellerforum vielleicht ^^. Hier wird nach Lust und Laune, und bei jedem Moderator ist es natürlich eine andere, gesperrt, gelöscht und verschoben. Es ist mir nicht nur einmal passiert, das ich in einem interessanten Thread einen Beitrag schreiben wollte und beim Absenden dann feststellen mußte, daß der Thread zwischenzeitlich geschlossen worden ist. Inzwischen halte ich es für sinnlos, bei buffed.de überhaupt zu schreiben. Außer man hat Langeweile, sonst nichts zu tun, oder wie ich jetzt ein Anliegen.



Eine krude Fehleinschätzung deinerseits, so würde ich es betiteln. 
Natürlich könnte ich hier und jetzt versuchen, wohlgemerkt versuchen eine halbwegs vernünftige Diskussion darüber zu führen, wie ein, in deinen Augen, gerechter und ausgewogener Moderationsstil auszusehen hat und inwieweit dieser ins Buffed Forum zu übertragen ist. Ich spare mir dies aber, da du mir in den AoC und Aion Foren desöfteren aufgefallen bist, und zwar als Störer. Du magst dich dabei einer anderen Sprache bedienen und zumindest vordergründig den Schein erwecken, lediglich objektiv deine Meinung zu Thema beizutragen, aber ich bin überzeugt, dass du die Wirkung deiner Beiträge auf Antworten anderer User ganz genau kennst und auch entsprechend verfasst um möglichst viel Protest zu erzwingen. Das ist meine Meinung als User wohlgemerkt und nicht die als Moderator. Eine Trennung, die wie ich finde, mir sehr gut gelingt. 



La schrieb:


> Bei AoC konnte ich diese Forenzensur ja noch verstehen. Da hatte man sich bei buffed.de wohl am Anfang noch ein weiteres finanzielles Standbein versprochen und die Moderation entsprechend herstellerfreundlich ausgelegt. Das legte sich erst, nachdem offensichtlich wurde, dass AoC flopped. Im Aion-Forum dagegen, aus dem dieser Thread ursprünglich stammt, ist so eine Moderation jedoch unverständlich. Aion hat doch eher einen Exotenstatus. Da wäre eine Politik der leichten Hand doch wesentlich vernünftiger.



Was du für vernünftig hältst, steht leider im krassen Gegensatz zu deinen sonstigen Informationen oder Halbweisheiten das AoC Forum betreffend. Dumpf irgendwelche Parolen, und hier kann man in diesem Zusammenhang nur von Unwissenheit und/oder gewollter Falschaussage sprechen, in den Raum zu stellen, die davon handeln es gäbe finanzielle Anreize Kritik an dem Spiel zu unterdrücken bzw. zu zensieren sind lächerlich. 



La schrieb:


> Um mal Noxiel, den Daeva des geschossenen Threads, zu zitieren
> 
> "Störung des geordneten Diskussionsverlaufs". Das liegt  in der gleichen Kategorie wie der "Kampf gegen den Terrorismus". Ein absolut vager Begriff, der demjenigen, der die Deutungshoheit in der Hand hält, den ultimativen Handlungsspielraum verschafft. Ein zweiter Handlungsstrang also? Und schon ist es ein Thread nicht mehr wert fortgeführt zu werden? Was für eine überhebliche Fehleinschätzung. Epic fail würde man branchenkonform sagen. Wenn über ein brisantes Thema diskutiert wird, und nur solche sind eigentlich diskussionswürdig, dann kann dieses Thema in einem unter Umständen 100 Seiten langen Thread nicht sortenrein diskutiert werden. Was einfach daran liegt, das die Themen miteinander verwoben sind.



Es sollte klar sein, dass ich den Begriff absichtlich so vage belassen habe. Außerdem wäre es für eine Diskussion sinnvoll wenn du bitte alles liest was ich schreibe und dies für eine Antwort auch berücksichtigst. Nur Teile aufzugreifen und daraus deine Wahrheit abzuleiten ist weder sinnvoll, noch führt sie irgendwohin. Ich habe deutlich davon geschrieben, dass der Kampf um die Balance die eigentliche Herausforderung ist, mit der sich ein Moderator in solchen Themen auseinanderzusetzen hat. Lösche ich die Beleidigung und nehme somit den Bezug zur sinnvollen und gut geführten Debatte oder riskiere ich ein Abrutschen des "Niveaus" wenn ich den Verstoß stehen lasse. 

Man kann nicht jede Verhaltensweise ausdefinieren um dann solche als Fehlverhalten zu sanktionieren. Wer sich nicht benehmen kann, und das muß nicht mit der verbalen Keule geschehen, der muß auch die Konsequenzen tragen. Das Forum gilt als Platz für den Austausch von Meinungen, Anregungen und Gedanken. Zur Wahrung der Übersicht und um den Austausch eben jener geordnet und damit sinnvoller zu gestalten, hat man Teilbereiche eingerichtet um einer Gruppe von Gleichgesinnten, abseits von Fremdthemen einen Platz zur ruhigen und ungestörten Kommunikation zu ermöglichen. Das beinhaltet gleichermaßen Lob und Kritik an einem Spiel oder einer Sache. 



La schrieb:


> Beispiel: Wenn das Thema lautet "Ich habe einfach nicht genug Kinah um mir Skills zu kaufen", dann ist man zwangsläufig nach 3 Posts bei dem krassen Mißverhältnis zwischen Ausgaben und Einkünften und nach 3 weiteren Posts bei den Bots und den Goldsellern. Weil dies das Kernproblem von Aion ist. Spätestens wenn dann der erste sagt, bei WoW wäre das aber nicht passiert, dann wird der Thread geschlossen, weil er vom Thema abgewichen ist.  Da kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen.  Themen verschwinden nicht in dem man sie ignoriert.



Ich hätte weder mit dem einen noch mit dem anderen ein allzu großes Problem, wenn dann nach dem sechsten Post nicht wieder ein heilloses Durcheinander ensteht, in dem alte und einfach schon mehrfach durchgekaute Argumente aufgewärmt werden und sich der Thread nur noch in einen Tummelplatz von Anschuldigungen, Beschimpfungen und Falschaussagen verwandelt. Das kann nicht Sinn des Meinungsaustausches sein. 

Im übrigen lösen sich Themen aber ebenfalls nicht durch das gebehtsmühlenartige Herunterleiern der immer und immer gleich Provokationen auf. Ein Fakt den du bisher auch noch nicht berücksichtigt hast, oder vielleicht sogar wissentlich ignorierst? 
Im Übrigen, so fühlt es sich an, wenn man von einem Wilfremden Dinge unterstellt bekommt, die in keinster Weise wahr sind.



La schrieb:


> Dieser Thread hat übrigens 3 parallele Handlungsstränge. Wird es jetzt geschlossen? Bei buffed.de würde ich mir parallel zu der viel beschworenen Diskussionskultur eine ebensolche Moderationskultur wünschen. Das wäre mal eine sinnvolle Parallelität.
> 
> cu
> Lasaint



Als ob es mir nicht auch lieber wäre nur unterstützend zu moderieren anstatt hart zu kontrollieren. Aber das ist die Crux an Wünschen. Sie gehen selten in Erfüllung. 
Es könnte natürlich auch eine Sache der Kausalität sein. User wissen sich nicht zu benehmen, Moderatoren müssen einschreiten. Ursache und Wirkung.


----------



## corak (18. Dezember 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Der leichteste und beste Weg wäre wenn die User einfach mal beginnen würden konträre Meinungen zu aktzeptieren und als solche einfach stehen zu lassen. Das Problem daran ist nur, dass somit nicht mehr der schwarze Peter bei der Moderation liegen würde sondern bei jedem User selbst und wir wissen ja alle, dass es immer angenehmer und leichter ist die Schuld bei anderen zu suchen als sich einfach mal an der eigenen Nase zu fassen. Stelle sich einfach mal einer vor alle User wären vorbildlich, würden tollerant und respektvoll miteinander umgehen und sich den Nutzungsbedingungen entsprechend verhalten. Schöne heile Welt und auf einmal wäre eine Moderation des Forums vollkommen überflüssig. Ihr seht: das Klima innerhalb einer Community liegt an jedem einzelnem selbst. Weniger Beleidigungen, Flames u.d.g. bedeutet deutlich weniger notwendige Moderation und somit gäbe es automatisch auch deutlich weniger User die der Meinung wären die Moderatoren würden hier "zensieren".




Die Menschen sind aber so wie sie sind. Und so lange es so ist, wird sich an deren Verhalten auch nichts ändern. Das grösste Problem, das ich sehe ist, dass viele User gar nicht diskutieren können oder nie gelernt haben. Deswegen wird dann ab einem bestimmten Punkt verbal getreten. Das ergibt dann meistens deine erwähnten Flames, Beleidigungen.
Es geht auch nicht darum, dass Streitigkeiten in Threads vorsätzlich vom Zaun gebrochen werden, so wie du das beschreibst, das meiste ergibt sich aus dem Verlauf der Diskussion und sehr viele Threads werden einfach zensiert oder geschlossen, wo es eigentlich nicht notwendig wäre. Im nächsten Thread wenn die beiden Poster wieder aufeinander treffen werden sie dann genau dort weiter machen wo sie aufgehört haben. 
Ich kenne kein einziges Forum, in dem zensiert wird, das deine "heile Welt" beschreibt. Die Foren, die vergleichsweise ruhig sind, sind erstaunlicherweise die, in denen gerade nicht so viel moderiert wird wie hier.


----------



## ZAM (18. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Die Menschen sind aber so wie sie sind. Und so lange es so ist, wird sich an deren Verhalten auch nichts ändern. Das grösste Problem, das ich sehe ist, dass viele User gar nicht diskutieren können oder nie gelernt haben. Deswegen wird dann ab einem bestimmten Punkt verbal getreten. Das ergibt dann meistens deine erwähnten Flames, Beleidigungen. Es geht auch nicht darum, dass Streitigkeiten in Threads vorsätzlich vom Zaun gebrochen werden, so wie du das beschreibst, das meiste ergibt sich aus dem Verlauf der Diskussion und sehr viele Threads werden einfach zensiert oder geschlossen, wo es eigentlich nicht notwendig wäre. Im nächsten Thread wenn die beiden Poster wieder aufeinander treffen werden sie dann genau dort weiter machen wo sie aufgehört haben.



Dann gibts wieder eins aufn Deckel. =)

Was wünchst du dir? 0-Moderation? Viel Spaß in der Anarchie. Das Forum wird auch weiterhin zur Einhaltung der Netiquette, Forenregeln und des guten Miteinander moderiert. Die Moderatoren handeln keines Falls willkürlich, jedoch frei nach unseren (Administration) Vorgaben. Wir werden auch weiterhin keine Threads oder Beiträge stehen lassen, in denen sich die Teilnehmer gegenseitig vor den Kopf stoßen oder schlimmeres. Sollten Löschungen von Flames, Brüchen der Netiquette und Forenregeln nicht zusagen, gibt es immernoch die Möglichkeit zum Meiden des Forums.



> Die Foren, die vergleichsweise ruhig sind, sind erstaunlicherweise die, in denen gerade nicht so viel moderiert wird wie hier.



Und nicht soviel los ist, wie hier.


----------



## corak (18. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dann gibts wieder eins aufn Deckel. =)
> 
> Was wünchst du dir? 0-Moderation? Viel Spaß in der Anarchie. Das Forum wird auch weiterhin zur Einhaltung der Netiquette, Forenregeln und des guten Miteinander moderiert. Die Moderatoren handeln keines Falls willkürlich, jedoch frei nach unseren (Administration) Vorgaben. Wir werden auch weiterhin keine Threads oder Beiträge stehen lassen, in denen sich die Teilnehmer gegenseitig vor den Kopf stoßen oder schlimmeres. Sollten Löschungen von Flames, Brüchen der Netiquette und Forenregeln nicht zusagen, gibt es immernoch die Möglichkeit zum Meiden des Forums.



Die Moderation macht manchmal den Eindruck eines Erfüllungsgehilfen verschiedener Poster hier. Ähnlich wie es anscheinend in WoW der Fall ist, wird dann hier alle 5 Minuten der Report Button gedrückt. Das habe ich bisher noch auf keinem anderen Board gesehen. Was die Moderation zur Wahrung der Netiquette angeht.. Ich kann mir nicht erklären, weshalb full quotes (zum Teil über 2 komplette Bildschirmseiten) mit einem Einzeiler darunter wie "/sign" nicht abgemahnt werden sondern bestenfalls gelöscht meistens einfach stehen gelassen gleichzeitig aber Diskussionen, die zum Beispiel das Thema Goldselling und Botting beinhalten geclosed werden mit der Begründung, dass dies vom Hersteller verboten sei. Hier in diesem Thread wird auf einmal geschrieben, dass der Bot/Goldseller Thread nicht wegen des Themas geschlossen wurde, obwohl das die genaue Begründung des Mods war. Komischerweise wurde kurz nach der Androhung einiger User den Thread zu melden, weil das Thema ja gegen die EULA des Spiels verstosse, geclosed. Insgesamt sehr merkwürdig und macht den Eindruck, dass die Moderation auf diesem Board zum Teil einfach nur der Laufbursche einiger Poster ist, die damit ihren Kleinkrieg auf diesem Board betreiben. Dann wird viel gelöscht, gemahnt und verwarnt und wenn man sich den Thread danach durchliest, sind offensichtliche Beleidigungen nach wie vor im Thread enthalten. Wie gesagt, es ist sehr merkwürdig. Mir ist auch klar, dass dieses Board von vielen jungen Lesern benutzt wird und es viel Arbeit ist die Moderation für solch ein Board zu handlen, aber man sollte dann als Mod trotzdem genauer hinsehen, ansonsten bleibt ein bisschen ein Geschmäckle übrig.



ZAM schrieb:


> Und nicht soviel los ist, wie hier.



Eher genausoviel


----------



## Lillyan (18. Dezember 2009)

Diskussionen über Bots bzw. das Handeln des Supports gegen Bots sind etwas anderes als zu erzählen, dass Bots toll sind und dass man selbst welche benutzt. Botusing verstößt gegen die AGBs des Spiel und deswegen werden wir dies in diesem Forum auch nicht unterstützen, genau wie P-Server, Goldselling, Bugusing und jede Menge anderer Sachen, die mir gerade entfallen. Dass wir erst reagieren wenn gemeldet wird liegt daran, dass wir nicht in jedem Thread zu jeder Zeit sein können und wir Dinge manchmal erst lesen, wenn ein Member uns darauf aufmerksam macht... das macht uns jedoch noch lange nicht zu Marionetten der User, wir treffen unsere Entscheidungen was in dem speziellen Fall zu tun ist immer noch selbst und nicht jeder Report liefert das vom Member gewünschte Ende.

Und woher weißt du was abgemahnt wird und was nicht? Ich denke nicht, dass du Einsicht in unser Postfach hast und weißt, was hinter den Kulissen passiert, öffentlich verwarnen wir auch eher selten bis gar nicht.


----------



## corak (18. Dezember 2009)

In dem Thread hat keiner geschreiben, dass er Bots benutzt. Das haben einige Poster unterstellt und dieses wohl auch an euch so weitergegeben. Aber da sollte man als Mod dann schon etwas mehr Sorgfalt an den Tag legen und nicht blind alles glauben was man erzählt bekommt.

Was die Full Quotes angeht und die Abmahnungen.. Ist nur eine Vermutung, aber wenn ich mir ansehe wie jeder kleine Flame gelöscht wird und gleichzeitig die Dutzend  Fullquotes jeden Tag einfach stehen gelassen werden, scheint das relativ wahrscheinlich zu sein, dass in dem Fall genau nichts gemacht wird.


----------



## Lillyan (18. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> In dem Thread hat keiner geschreiben, dass er Bots benutzt. Das haben einige Poster unterstellt und dieses wohl auch an euch so weitergegeben. Aber da sollte man als Mod dann schon etwas mehr Sorgfalt an den Tag legen und nicht blind alles glauben was man erzählt bekommt.
> 
> Was die Full Quotes angeht und die Abmahnungen.. Ist nur eine Vermutung, aber wenn ich mir ansehe wie jeder kleine Flame gelöscht wird und gleichzeitig die Dutzend  Fullquotes jeden Tag einfach stehen gelassen werden, scheint das relativ wahrscheinlich zu sein, dass in dem Fall genau nichts gemacht wird.


Ich habe den Fall nicht bearbeitet (glaube ich), von daher wäre es schon nett, wenn du den Thread linkst. Ansonsten kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass es Verstöße gegen die Netiquette gab und der Thread deswegen geschlossen wurde, wenn gegen die AGBs nicht verstoßen wurde. Grundlos wird allerdings kein Thread geschlossen und wir haben auch nichts davon und Gründe aus den Fingern zu saugen.

Zum zweiten Punkt: Da stellst du nur Vermutungen an, den Punkt sollten wir also außen vor lassen. Rein rechtlich gibt es zwischen Beleidigungen und Fullquotes allerdings auch klitzekleine Unterschiede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (18. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich habe den Fall nicht bearbeitet (glaube ich), von daher wäre es schon nett, wenn du den Thread linkst. Ansonsten kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass es Verstöße gegen die Netiquette gab und der Thread deswegen geschlossen wurde, wenn gegen die AGBs nicht verstoßen wurde. Grundlos wird allerdings kein Thread geschlossen und wir haben auch nichts davon und Gründe aus den Fingern zu saugen.
> 
> Zum zweiten Punkt: Da stellst du nur Vermutungen an, den Punkt sollten wir also außen vor lassen. Rein rechtlich gibt es zwischen Beleidigungen und Fullquotes allerdings auch klitzekleine Unterschiede
> 
> ...



Klar stelle ich nur Vermutungen an, geht ja nicht anders. Aber beides verstösst gegen die Netiquette, auf die ihr euch immer beruft und nur eins von beiden wird aus den Threads gelöscht bzw geahndet. Die rechtlichen Konsequenzen muss wenn, dann nur derjenige in Kauf nehmen, der beleidigt. Aber wenn das dann wie im Regelfall verläuft (A: "Du bist doof", B:"Du bist aber noch viel doofer!") wird sich das ganze rechtlich auch direkt erledigt haben.

hier ist der Link zu dem anderen Thread.


----------



## ZAM (18. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Klar stelle ich nur Vermutungen an, geht ja nicht anders. Aber beides verstösst gegen die Netiquette, auf die ihr euch immer beruft und nur eins von beiden wird aus den Threads gelöscht bzw geahndet. Die rechtlichen Konsequenzen muss wenn, dann nur derjenige in Kauf nehmen, der beleidigt. Aber wenn das dann wie im Regelfall verläuft (A: "Du bist doof", B:"Du bist aber noch viel doofer!") wird sich das ganze rechtlich auch direkt erledigt haben.



Indem beide eins aufn Deckel bekommen, ja - gut erkannt. Bei zuvielen Streitteilnehmern muss man dann jedoch globaler handeln und kann nicht jedem persönlich auf die Finger klopfen.


----------



## corak (18. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Indem beide eins aufn Deckel bekommen, ja - gut erkannt. Bei zuvielen Streitteilnehmern muss man dann jedoch globaler handeln und kann nicht jedem persönlich auf die Finger klopfen.



Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht so ganz den Zusammenhang zu meinem Post, aber egal. Mir ging es auch nur darum, dass hier so schnell gelöscht und geclosed wird wie in keinem anderen Forum, das ich kenne, auch wo vergleichbar viel los ist. Und dieser Eindruck ist nicht nur meiner, wenn ich mir den Thread hier eine Seite vorher ansehe.


----------



## corak (22. Dezember 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=136230

Das hier ist auch nochmal ein gutes Beispiel dafür was ich meine.
Der Mod ist seit Anfang an am Thema beteiligt. Aber das Einzige was er zu sagen hat ist, dass der TE bitte seine Sig ändern soll.
Dass sich der gesamte Thread darum dreht, Urheberrechte auszuhebeln ist ihm erst am Ende aufgefallen und was kommt dann? Der Thread wird geschlossen. Ohne Worte..
Wenn der Thread gegen die Regeln auf Buffed verstösst, dann gehört der gesamte Thread gelöscht und nicht einfach geschlossen, auch wenn das der beliebteste Button bei den Mods hier zu sein scheint.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Dezember 2009)

Warum man das hier ausbreiten muss obwohl der Moderator die bereits erklärt hat wie es zu der Verzögerung kam ist mir ein Rätsel. Moderatoren sind auch nur Menschen, da macht man mal Fehler. Nun jede kleine Fehleinschätzung hier groß anzuprangern hilft niemandem weiter.


----------



## corak (22. Dezember 2009)

Weil es kein Einzelfall ist, sondern die Regel hier auf Buffed. Das Moderieren hier beschränkt sich bei den meisten Mods auf das Drücken des Close Buttons. Oft dann ohne Sinn und Verstand


----------



## dacarl (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich gebe zu auch ich bin der Meinung hier werden sehr schnell Threads geschlossen. Allerdings nicht immer zu früh oder unberechtigt. Wenn es um Aion geht, dann leiden hier bei manchen Usern die Diskussionsmanieren an einem Totalversagen, was man wohl nicht den Mods in die Schuhe schieben kann.


----------

